# New Dog



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sorry I didnt see the off topic section.

I just got this awesome new dog.
Shes a mix between black lab and pitbull.
Very nice to have around(1 day so far) all she does is follow me.

Im trying to come up with name suggestions by the morning as thats when I need to do the paper work.

So far we have:
Reaper(child)
Raven
Midnight(terror)
Zom(for zombie)

help add to the list.

Here she is:
http://hauntedwoodsong.com/redzombie.jpg


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Don't sweat it, man. I moved it to it's proper forum. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

When I was growing up, my neighbor had a dog named Midnight and I always thought it was a cool name. That, or I like Guinness.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Well Johnny, I like tequila but that has nothing to do with naming the man's dog. 

Doesn't look much like a 'zombie' to me. 'Midnight' is good. What about 'Count' (as in Dracula). I also like adjective names like "creepy' or'scary' ('slimy' has a nice ring to it). My black lab is named 'Vader', but I am an admitted 'Star Wars' nerd. Good luck. And it looks to be a good dog.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Names:

Isis
Carmilla
Morticia
Lizzie (Borden)
Lucretia (Borgia)
Wednesday
Erzebet (Bathory)
Wolfsbane
Medusa
Lucy (Westenra)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Change my vote to 'Wednesday'. That is awesome! 

I simply have to get a new dog now, so I can use this name. 

'Wednesday' is a definate.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Endora, Tabitha, Samantha
Elphaba
Ursula, Cruella De Vil, Maleficent(voted Disney #1 villian),Lady Tremaine


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

After thinking long and hard about this I have decided that, Pretty Kitty would be the perfect name for your dog.......yep that should do it!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

how about hershey like the candy kinda has a chocolate look ....then you can call her candy for short


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd name a dog Tequila.


----------



## debbityboo (Jul 21, 2006)

My daughter had a lab/pit mix dog. He was really sweet and smart. Unfortunately some idiot stole him out of her back yard. We all cried.

How about Grimlee?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I left my dogs back with the wife. I will miss them. The dog she gave me is named Ripply after the Alien series. People don't understand this unless they get close to him or if he see them first. Then there is my sweet Ella. Who likes to eat my shoes, socks, underwear, and my wallet. I miss here already. I feel a little misty now.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Nepthys (sister of Isis, described as the 'friend of the dead')


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

On the other hand, just name her Halloween! 
She looks like a nice dog!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DT, sorry to hear u had to leave them.

I ended up calling hear vada.
Now I just need to figure out how to keep jumping over the fence to get out of the yard.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

nice name - good luck with the jumpin


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Johnny933,

Cute Dog. What her temperment like? That might be of help.

She follows you around a lot. How about "Shadow"?
or "Dark Shadows" 


I keep telling my wife I want to get a nice Black lab and name him/her "Spooky".


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great looking pooch and I like the name Vada. Good luck with her. I think she's sweet on ya!!!!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

I think she looks like a Raven. Cutie puppy.


----------

